# The TUNA Thread!



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

In anticipation of International PF Tuna Day this Saturday July 27, we need a thread dedicated solely to the topic of TUNA. Here we can discuss anything tuna related such as tuna etiquette, tuna recipes, tuna tips, etc. 

Be sure to join us on Saturday for the first ever PF Tuna Day!  BYOT... libations, sporks and pans will be provided. 

Who's in?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I might be sounds good , but wtf is a libation ........ My eyes are watering at the thought


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I had Tuna sandwiches today with cucumber and beetroot


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> I might be sounds good , but *wtf is a libation* ........ My eyes are watering at the thought


Honey, it's what ever you want it to be


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Savoury tuna in a baguette for dinner, don't mind the odd tuna light lunch either


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Count me in TT

Must say i am not a gourmet tuna creator ... its either tuna and tomato sarnies or a tuna pasta salad but I am always willing to widen my horizons when it comes to something so amazing as tuna. I wouldnt be surprised if tuna ruled the world with a little help from PF on Tuna Day.

Three cheers for tuna ....yayyyyyy :w00t:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuna tagliatelle with tomato sauce is great.  And (honest to God, not a joke, I love it when we're camping for this reason) you only need one pan if you strain the tagliatelle with the lid, so saves on washing up.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I absolutely hate tinned tuna, it makes my stomach turn! am I the only one?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tuna wraps with pea shoots for my lunch today......... Roll on Tuna Day!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Tuna tagliatelle with tomato sauce is great.  And (honest to God, not a joke, I love it when we're camping for this reason) you only need one pan if you strain the tagliatelle with the lid, so saves on washing up.


There will be NO PANS allowed ... we all became liberated ... threw them out ... if you cant steam it ... its a no go:wink:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Libation ...... oh my goodness yessssssss i'm in  

Have to be honest i like a good homemade tuna and sweetcorn quiche 

also as above , minus pastry .....filling n a Jacket Potato yum ..... actually we've not mentioned fresh tuna ..... now then


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

The big question is... Mayo or salad cream?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tuna= yack!

Can I have a cheese & mushroom pastie or something instead


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Tuna tagliatelle with tomato sauce is great.  And (honest to God, not a joke, I love it when we're camping for this reason) you only need one pan if you strain the tagliatelle with the lid, so saves on washing up.


:yikes: warm tuna :yikes: and :tomato sauce :yikes: shouldn't that be pilchards :yikes:

Dont mind a bit of cold tuna with mayo and onion


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Tuna= yack!
> 
> Can I have a cheese & mushroom pastie or something instead


Nooooooo not on tuna day ... tuna or nowt0


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

welshjet said:


> :yikes: warm tuna :yikes: and :tomato sauce :yikes: shouldn't that be pilchards :yikes:
> 
> Dont mind a bit of cold tuna with mayo and onion


oooh I do love pilchards, used to have them on toast when I got back from swimming lessons on Saturday afternoons, those ones from a red can... But are we allowed toasters?! Is that libation enough?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Tuna= yack!
> 
> Can I have a cheese & mushroom pastie or something instead


that's just being silly!!!

have you ever tried a tuna fillet grilled after being rubbed in butter sea salt and a teeny bit of lemon? now that with steamed baby tatters and sweetcorn... yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

chichi said:


> Nooooooo not on tuna day ... tuna or nowt0


Looks like I'm gonna be going blimmin' hungry then :sneaky2:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I will feed the cat tuna on that day, does that help ?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

polishrose said:


> I will feed the cat tuna on that day, does that help ?


That's a good idea, I'll make tuna cake for the doggies & kittehs, that should do the trick :thumbup1:

If I do that, am I allowed to eat something? Even if it's just something vegetarian that I make into the approximate shape of a tuna fish?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> The big question is... Mayo or salad cream?!


Got to be Mayo ...the salad cream is used when you have an egg sandwich


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Got to be Mayo ...the salad cream is used when you have an egg sandwich


This is a tuna thread, not an egg thread :hand:

Besides, you have mayo in an egg sandwich too


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mayo for me, and it's not salad cream, it's salad _dressing_ :wink: 

There will be tuna tofu - Tufu - for the veggies like ss who don't partake.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Mayo for me, and it's not salad cream, it's salad _dressing_ :wink:
> 
> There will be tuna tofu - Tufu - for the veggies like ss who don't partake.


Ooooh, is that what salad dressing is? All those American books I've read, and I've pictured completely the wrong thing! Silly me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A tuna and anchovy pizza for me :thumbup1: side salad and olives


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> That's a good idea, I'll make tuna cake for the doggies & kittehs, that should do the trick :thumbup1:
> 
> If I do that, am I allowed to eat something? Even if it's just something vegetarian that I make into the approximate shape of a tuna fish?


Well as far as i'm concerned lovely , you can eat whatever you like  a party is a party , i would like to think we cater for all tastes within PF


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Mayo for me, and it's not salad cream, it's salad _dressing_ :wink:
> 
> There will be tuna tofu - Tufu - for the veggies like ss who don't partake.


Salad cream is an English institution, TT, google it! No childhood picnic was complete without it.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh god Anchovies ......  ewwww , funny how our palates work is'nt it  

i love fish but them anchovies


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Salad dressing definitely _isn't_ Salad Cream!

Anyway - I digress!! 

Tuna Bake

Tinned tuna
Tin of mushroom soup (Cambells is best)
Chopped mushrooms (optional)
Chopped onions (optional)
Breadcrumbs (best if crumbed yourself from slices of bread - a liquidiser does this job perfectly and doesnt liquidise the bread  )

Mix all ingrediants except the breadcrumbs, spoon into Cassandra (or whatever your casserole dish is called), cover with the breadcrumbs and chuck in the oven on a medium heat for about 20 odd minutes.

Bliddy lufferly :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Salad cream is an English institution, TT, google it! No childhood picnic was complete without it.


Yup, same thing here as what we call salad dressing...

Salad cream is a creamy yellow condiment based on an emulsion of about 25-50 percent of oil in water, emulsified by egg yolk and acidified by spirit vinegar. It may include other ingredients such as sugar, mustard, salt, thickener, spices, flavouring and colouring. *It was introduced in the United Kingdom in the 1920s, where it is used as a salad dressing and a sandwich spread.* Due to the higher cost of ingredients during periods of rationing in the United Kingdom a flavour similar to mayonnaise was achieved in the creation of salad cream.

Salad dressing or mayo?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> I absolutely hate tinned tuna, it makes my stomach turn! am I the only one?


I was going to make a poll but didn't know how  So far it looks like there's 2 of you.  Oh wait with ss there's 3.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yup, same thing here as what we call salad dressing...
> 
> Salad cream is a creamy yellow condiment based on an emulsion of about 25-50 percent of oil in water, emulsified by egg yolk and acidified by spirit vinegar. It may include other ingredients such as sugar, mustard, salt, thickener, spices, flavouring and colouring. *It was introduced in the United Kingdom in the 1920s, where it is used as a salad dressing and a sandwich spread.* Due to the higher cost of ingredients during periods of rationing in the United Kingdom a flavour similar to mayonnaise was achieved in the creation of salad cream.
> 
> Salad dressing or mayo?


Mayo with everything!


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

welshjet said:


> :yikes: warm tuna :yikes: and :tomato sauce :yikes: shouldn't that be pilchards :yikes:
> 
> Dont mind a bit of cold tuna with mayo and onion


Warm tuna makes me cramp just seeing it.
Cold tuna with mayo and onion diced in on sandwiches is yummy!
(No pans needed :lol: )


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I also hate tuna and mayo and salad cream and salad dressing 
yuck yuck yuck yuck!  


I guess I too will go hungry on pf tuna day :nonod:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I was going to make a poll but didn't know how  So far it looks like there's 2 of you.  Oh wait with ss there's 3.


Done it for you. To make a poll, write your thread then scroll down before submitting to the 'Submit a poll with this thread' below where you've written in the box.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> That's a good idea, I'll make tuna cake for the doggies & kittehs, that should do the trick :thumbup1:
> 
> If I do that, am I allowed to eat something? Even if it's just something vegetarian that I make into the approximate shape of a tuna fish?


i'd like photographic evidence of the veggiefish please!
:smile5:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll make it for Buster or something tuna is one of the few smells that makes me feel sick. I hate mayo too so I'll pass on tuna with mayo.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yuck hate tuna , give me bacon any day


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a FIEND for tuna! I eat tuna sandwiches/bagels every day....I actually don't like eating anything else for lunch and frequently go to the shops just to buy tuna. The staff in my local small supermarket must think I'm mad.

I mix it with Salad Cream and a dash of vinegar. Served best with cucumber and mature cheddar on brown/granary bread, bagel or a fresh bagette. HEAVEN!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mese said:


> Yuck hate tuna , give me bacon any day


That would be a BLTT sandwich. Bacon, lettuce, tomato and tuna. With real mayo.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah sorry will be having a Indian take away on Saturday

I do love tuna though, had tuna pasta bake today


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I am a FIEND for tuna! I eat tuna sandwiches/bagels every day....I actually don't like eating anything else for lunch and frequently go to the shops just to buy tuna. The staff in my local small supermarket must think I'm mad.
> 
> I mix it with Salad Cream and a dash of vinegar. Served best with cucumber and mature cheddar on brown/granary bread, bagel or a fresh bagette. HEAVEN!


My sister is the same :frown2: thankfully she washes everything pretty quickly so I don't have to smell it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ah sorry will be having a Indian take away on Saturday
> 
> I do love tuna though, had tuna pasta bake today


Love Indian food and seriously want to try tuna curry. How do you make it and I assume you serve it with rice?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> That would be a BLTT sandwich. Bacon, lettuce, tomato and tuna. With real mayo.


Nooooooo!! 

You cant put tuna in a sammich with bacon!!

Tuna goes with mayo and cucumber or onion, or both!

Bacon goes with fried egg or cheese, or both!

No mayo with bacon and no ketchup with tuna :hand:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> My sister is the same :frown2: thankfully she washes everything pretty quickly so I don't have to smell it.


Good for her :thumbup1:

It smells minging until you put the Salad Cream in. Then it smells heavenly :drool:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

and we can have a savoury tuna samwidge , cheese , egg ,tuna toms, cuc, onion & mayo ....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Love Indian food and seriously want to try tuna curry. How do you make it and I assume you serve it with rice?


I don't make it my OH does


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Nooooooo!!
> 
> You cant put tuna in a sammich with bacon!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes you can, bacon goes with _everything!_ :hand: Tuna salad made with mayo or salad dressing, chopped celery, chopped onion, maybe even a chopped hard boiled egg. On toast with mayo, lettuce, tomato slices & topped with bacon.

Or tuna salad on toast with bacon and melted cheese. :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

From tin to mouth...with a fork and nothing else...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*sigh* I forgot you were a yank TT - bacon and maple syrup?? 

Although I like the tuna salad (which is tuna and mayo?) with bacon and melted cheese idea - but not on toast - that is an ideal jacket potato topping  :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't make it my OH does


Next time watch him or ask him how he makes it. I don't need an exact recipe, just what goes into it. I would seriously like to try it, I'm always looking for new ways to make tuna. Is it just like a hot tuna casserole only with curry added?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> *sigh* I forgot you were a yank TT - bacon and maple syrup??


Works for me...perhaps i have been watching too much epic mealtime!!!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> *sigh* I forgot you were a yank TT - bacon and maple syrup??


I tried it the other day, with pancakes, at a place in town - it's surprisingly good! I couldn't decide if it should have been a main or a dessert, though :huh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Next time watch him or ask him how he makes it. I don't need an exact recipe, just what goes into it. I would seriously like to try it, I'm always looking for new ways to make tuna. Is it just like a hot tuna casserole only with curry added?


Depends how he makes it really

He either uses spices from holland and Barrett with yoghurt, onion and tomatoes

Or he uses










With onion and tomato


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> I tried it the other day, with pancakes, at a place in town - it's surprisingly good! I couldn't decide if it should have been a main or a dessert, though :huh:


That's how us yanks eat pancakes...for breakfast with maple syrup and bacon, maybe even an egg.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maple syrup on pancakes is delicious I had it in America and have loved it ever since.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Depends how he makes it really
> 
> He either uses spices from holland and Barrett with yoghurt, onion and tomatoes
> 
> ...


Thanks Tink,

That sounds awesome, the best thing is I can get those jars of patak spices in the pic at an Asian market I go to. I've used them before with chicken. Yummy. Great tip.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> That's how us yanks eat pancakes...for breakfast with maple syrup and bacon, maybe even an egg.


Maple syrup on eggs? :blink:

I can't even have ketchup on eggs - eggs is eggs and dont need no sauce (if cooked right  )


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

couple of poached ones here on toast 2moz ....... no sauce of any kind ... on me 2 slices of cold toast with lumps of best butter  scrum


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks Tink,
> 
> That sounds awesome, the best thing is I can get those jars of patak spices in the pic at an Asian market I go to. I've used them before with chicken. Yummy. Great tip.


Just wanted to add - if you use jar curry sauce (which I do) Pataks are the best ones to use :thumbup:

Add some microwave rice and you have a perfect dinner!

This is the best rice ever :thumbup:










Loads of flavours, and havent found one I dont like yet


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks Tink,
> 
> That sounds awesome, the best thing is I can get those jars of patak spices in the pic at an Asian market I go to. I've used them before with chicken. Yummy. Great tip.


No problem

For rice he either uses white or brown rice with turmeric and black pepper

Or tilde sweet chills rice or tilde brown rice (microwave in a packet)

Or sometimes we might have Ainsley Harriott packet rice, the Thai one is lovely as is the Mexican one


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Havent tried the Ainsley rice, but do you like cous cous Tinks?

I have the Ainsley cous cous for lunch quite often and its gorgeous :thumbup:

Might be something to think about about on your '2' days - very low calorie, but does fill you up and very tasty!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Havent tried the Ainsley rice, but do you like cous cous Tinks?
> 
> I have the Ainsley cous cous for lunch quite often and its gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> Might be something to think about about on your '2' days - very low calorie, but does fill you up and very tasty!


I go through phases with cous cous, sometimes I can't get enough and other times I'm sick of it

Haven't had it for ages though so might be worth a go

Got myself some peri peri cottage cheese for my fast days, nom :w00t:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE TUNA!!!

I've just had a bowl of tuna and salad cream now, and yes I know it's after midnight but I just love it :thumbup:

I'm more excited for PF tuna day than I am for Christmas!! Unfortunately I will be working but I will take my tuna butties to work  

The other day at work, I just had a tub of tuna and salad cream with grated cheese for my lunch, my bread was past its best and I really needed my tuna fix, so just chucked it in a tub instead!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Yuck!, hate tuna - give me bacon, any day.


Hmmph. Poor taste...


----------



## CoolDog (Oct 24, 2012)

As I've said on another thread about "Tuna", I like tuna, but I don't eat much of it. The last time I had tuna in the house, my one son made tuna salad with chopped hard-boiled eggs, and it was delicious!  I think I may have a chef in the family!  FINALLY!!! :lol:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

My brother made "an interesting" dish out of tuna and some bacon. Needless to say, I hope he doesn't think he is a chef! :yikes:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

*Tuna Day*

For breakfast, I plan a small tuna/mayo baguette.

For lunch, it has to tuna, sweet corn and onion quiche with salad.

And for dinner, it will be tuna pasta bake (Dolmio).

Sorted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

I love tuna.  

Tuna pasta dishes are yummy, here's one I make regularly:

- cook pasta
- add tin of tuna
- add 2 tablespoon full of mayonnaise
- add chilli and other seasoning if required
- add sweetcorn if desired
then serve.  It is delicious and easy to make.

Tuna baguettes, sandwiches and rolls are also lovely.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Depends how he makes it really
> 
> He either uses spices from holland and Barrett with yoghurt, onion and tomatoes
> 
> ...





MCWillow said:


> Just wanted to add - if you use jar curry sauce (which I do) Pataks are the best ones to use :thumbup:
> 
> Add some microwave rice and you have a perfect dinner!
> 
> ...


I like patakas, they do a fab Goan one.

But this










Is the most awesome authentic chinese curry.

You can pick it up in farmfoods or B&M bargins

TT - you can pick it up on ebay :thumbsup:

I make chicken curry with it and my home made egg or special fried rice.

Work colleagues cant believe its all home made, it tastes nicer than the local chinese if I say so myself and the others do

But tuna curry, I really dont fancy.

But im eating tuma, mayo and cucumber on crackers now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant eat tuna ever again! After a very very terrible experience,this is what happened.

My OH was doing something with tuna he drained it and left the brine in a bowl on the side,i decided to have a little drink of it from the bowl when OH busts out laughing.

I said whats up? He replied the dogs have just been drinking from that bowl of tuna brine! Oh my lord iv never felt so sick ever just imagining all the dog slaver I drank ewwww,i will never see tuna in the same light again,why the hell did he put it back on the kitchen side..bloody fool!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Smells like female in this thread. Personally I dont like tuna, or anything from the ocean lol.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Hmmph. Poor taste...
> View attachment 119117


 Good gawd, what's next? Tuna?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been as bizzy as a little bee this week, so have been popping in quitely to see whats up with the pantunasofabedfiasco with some amusement. Whew!
I have two questions:

Why do American call it "toona fish"?; and
WHO THE HELL IS MARTIN LEWIS??????


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Why do Americans call it "toona fish"?


it has one N - so, a long vowel follows.

if it had 2, it'd be tunna, wouldn't it? Rubber, tuppence, nutter...
vs puberty, mulish, ...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> *
> Why do American call it "toona fish"?*; and
> WHO THE HELL IS MARTIN LEWIS??????


I don't know Mr. Lewis, pronounced Louie , but in answer to your first question.

'Mericans like every thing large. By adding 'fish' to the toona we makes it seem more impressive than it really is. :yikes:


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Maple syrup on eggs? :blink:
> 
> I can't even have ketchup on eggs - eggs is eggs and dont need no sauce (if cooked right  )



Noooooo you dont put syrup on the eggs. Thats nasty.

But you _can_ put salsa on eggs. Mexican dish. Huevos Rancheros. nom nom nom :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Spirited said:


> Noooooo you dont put syrup on the eggs. Thats nasty.
> 
> But you _can_ put salsa on eggs. Mexican dish. Huevos Rancheros. nom nom nom :thumbsup:


Sometimes the syrup gets into the egg and it would be a waste of a perfectly good egg to not eat it. 

Huevos Rancheros = Yummy in my tummy :thumbsup:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

welshjet said:


> I like patakas, they do a fab Goan one.
> 
> But this
> 
> ...


Ooh we have that, haven't tried it yet though

Love Chinese curry sauce!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry but i don't like Tuna 

Used to like it but once used a cheap tin that had been lurking in the cupboard for months and there was crunchy bits in...wasn't pleasant at all and has proper put me off

For those that do....try adding a splash balsamic vinegar to it,Its booooootifull :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> *Smells like female in this thread.* Personally I dont like tuna, or anything from the ocean lol.


Now now...let's not _even_ go there! :scared: :laugh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> For those that do....try adding a splash balsamic vinegar to it,Its booooootifull :thumbsup:


Oh my, I LOVE balsamic vinegar!


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Good gawd, what's next? Tuna?


No. Thats after. :lol:


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Not that any of you probably care but I remember what put me off tuna. I watched a documentary on bbc3 years ago and it showed how it's processed and put into cans and it was disgusting, didn't look very hygienic! And I also once ate tuna flakes in a tin and it had little black bits in it and there was scales and eughhh, never been able to eat it again. I'll eat tuna steak though no problem


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> Not that any of you probably care but I remember what put me off tuna.* I watched a documentary on bbc3 years ago and it showed how it's processed and put into cans and it was disgusting, didn't look very hygienic!* And I also once ate tuna flakes in a tin and it had little black bits in it and there was scales and eughhh, never been able to eat it again. I'll eat tuna steak though no problem


True, I saw something similar where there was mouse poop found in cans of tuna in the US  I try not to think of those things and avoid flaked tuna. I don't eat it all the time, but at least a few times per month or even more, especially in the summer. Then there's those tuna casseroles in the winter. 

One thing I can't stomach are tinned sardines. :thumbdown: Ewww. Just feeding them to the cats makes me gag. And what about those bones in tinned salmon? Personally I like 'em.


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> True, I saw something similar where there was mouse poop found in cans of tuna


Thats the black bits.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Spirited said:


> Thats the black bits.


Yup  I didn't eat canned tuna for a _long time_ after that. I like those vacuum sealed pouches, or as the Brits would say, tinned and hoovered.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yup  I didn't eat canned tuna for a _long time_ after that. I like those vacuum sealed pouches, or as the Brits would say, tinned and hoovered.


Do you not say Hoover??


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Do you not say Hoover??


We Americans _vacuum_ *with* a _Hoover_


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Flaked tuna .... Bleugh , yuk , gaggs  Scaly things between the teeth makes me feel pukey  Christ knows what part of the fish that might be :eek...... that's the hosed down off the floor stuff :yikes:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

top 20 recipes...

Best Canned Tuna Recipes - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> top 20 recipes...
> 
> Best Canned Tuna Recipes - Allrecipes.com


Funny you would post that link, was thinking of making this for lunch today but I had cottage cheese with the avocado instead...this is wonderful with crackers. Or you can put tuna salad in the avocado. Or tuna on a quartered ripe tomatoe :thumbsup:

Tuna-Cado Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE Tuna, Tuna steak...Tinned tuna - you name it! As long as it's line friendly of course  xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> As long as it's line friendly of course  xxx


I don't remember ever seeing that on the tuna we get here. I have 2 cans I just checked and they say nothing.  One was imported from Italy and it says 'select Yellowfin wild caught in deep waters', the American one only says 'solid white Albacore in water. Nothing about where it was caught. Oh and in fine print it also has pyrophospate added.  I better be more vigilant about the tuna I buy.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember ever seeing that on the tuna we get here. I have 2 cans I just checked and they say nothing.  One was imported from Italy and it says 'select Yellowfin wild caught in deep waters', the American one only says 'solid white Albacore in water. Nothing about where it was caught. Oh and in fine print it also has pyrophospate added.  I better be more vigilant about the tuna I buy.


Oh no  I never used to care Hun, cus it was so yummy....until I watched a documentary on what kind of things the line catches (including dolphins etc...and kills them all  ) it was so sad, so now I'd rather pay £2.50 for one tin, then £2 for 5 tins but you're totally right unless we are looking at everything we buy I'm pretty sure no one really knows (hence the horse meat scandal in our "beef" over here in the UK) What a world hey xx


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember ever seeing that on the tuna we get here. I have 2 cans I just checked and they say nothing.  One was imported from Italy and it says 'select Yellowfin wild caught in deep waters', the American one only says 'solid white Albacore in water. Nothing about where it was caught. Oh and in fine print it also has pyrophospate added.  I better be more vigilant about the tuna I buy.


We just have symbols on our cans:










Any thing "Dolphin friendly" means they arent usin drag nets and killing everything in range.

Theres a good show on tv that shows em going out and how they catch em. Pretty neat show. Watch it when hubby isnt around because once he starts seeing anything to do with fishing I cant hear the show over his yapper. :thumbdown:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheryl89 said:


> ... As long as it's *line friendly*, of course.  xxx





Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember ever seeing that on the tuna we get here.


The most common method of catching tuna is the purse-seine net. Dolphins often associate with tuna,
so commonly that sighting dolphins is a flashing sign to lower the boat's net & ring the pod. Dolphins trapped 
in a closing seine-net will be drowned - they can't rise to the surface to breathe.

The usual phrase on USA labels is "dolphin-safe" - meaning they back-down the net, to let dolphin 
or porpoise escape, before winching the net in to lift the caught fish up to the deck.

Pole-&-line or trolling are 2 alternative ways to hook tuna, without using long-lines.

BYCATCH is a fishing industry term for "stuff we caught that we weren't fishing for" - unfortunately, 
it's still just as dead, whether they intended to catch & kill it, or wanted some other species entirely.

SHRIMP on average kill 10 to 15# of other living creatures, for every pound of shrimp caught.
As a direct result, i haven't eaten shrimp in over 20-years; *farmed shrimp* are no improvement, 
they're reared in filth, cause incredible pollution, & are full of antibiotics. Vietnam & South Korea 
are major producers of farmed-shrimp, & the environmental effects are terrible.

The fishing-industry average is 30 to 40% bycatch - IOW, a minimum of 1/3 of what they catch, 
is stuff they don't want, which of course is dead & thrown over the side - utter waste.

Tuna, Skipjack - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium



> _
> 
> There is little or no bycatch when skipjack is caught with troll or pole-and-line gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

some images of those "accidental" catches -

BIRDS killed by longline fishing








MARINE TURTLES, dead, trailing behind a boat as they reel in miles of longline








J-hook longlines ready to be set out







The 'traditional' J-hook, RIGHT, beside the 'modern' C or circle-hook, LEFT - 
look how enormous it is, & how impossible it would be to disengage.







The circle-hook does terrible tissue damage to animals who struggle on it for hours.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been to the Monterrey Aquarium and Cannery Row. That whole area along the coast has got to be one of the most spectacular scenic drives in America. Monterrey is somewhere I'll never forget and hope to visit again some day. 

Now that I know how to be more tuna savvy I shall shop more carefully. I'm ashamed to admit I was only looking for it to be packed in either olive oil or spring water and wasn't flaked.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now that I know how to be more tuna savvy I shall shop more carefully.


Good on ya! :yesnod:

Sustainably caught tuna is harder to find than sustainably caught salmon - 
Alaska's wild-salmon fishery is my sole source.

BTW there's no such thing as "Atlantic" salmon in the USA that isn't farmed, unless U should happen 
to catch one Urself, or know a fishernik; the eastern species are functionally extinct.

Farmed salmon are fattier, contain a hefty dose of heavy metals, are often reared with antibiotics, 
& the fish-farming pollutes the waters they're raised in. :thumbdown:


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> only looking for it to be packed in either olive oil or spring water


Yuck. Can't stand tuna in water. Just doesnt taste the same. Love it in oil. Probably why I havent seen anything under a size 8 since middle school but hey as long as Im happy thats all that matters. Right? :laugh:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Spirited said:


> Yuck. Can't stand tuna in water. Just doesnt taste the same. Love it in oil. Probably why I havent seen anything under a size 8 since middle school but hey as long as Im happy thats all that matters. Right? :laugh:


I like my tuna in oil too, but I don't get as much. That's because my cats get most of it as soon as I open the can! :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

The big day has finally arrived. Where the heck is everyone??? Wake up and smell the tuna.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maggie made tuna biscuits for Buster :thumbsup: all windows are currently open to try and get rid of the smell.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sad to report that the only 2 cans of tuna in my cupboards, I have learned from this thread, are politically/morally/socially and economically incorrect


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We sadly have about 20 tins in the fridge my sister's addicted to the stuff.

I'm so jealous you got to go to monterey bay aquarium I would love to go see the great whites they sometimes have on display even if I hate the idea of them being in an aquarium .


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> The big day has finally arrived. Where the heck is everyone??? Wake up and smell the tuna.


Busy in the kitchen, getting creative.


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> The big day has finally arrived. Where the heck is everyone??? Wake up and smell the tuna.












:laugh:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright, I'm heading off soon to do my Saturday errands, going to the dump and the grocery store. :sad: I shall pick up some proper cans of tuna with the dolphin symbol on the label. 

******* champagne will go good with whatever tuna creation I come up with. ******* champagne = beer and Seven Up :thumbsup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> The big day has finally arrived. Where the heck is everyone??? *Wake up and smell the tuna.*


Thats prolly exactly what they are all doing 

being single does suck at times


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Spirited said:


> :laugh:


Canned frat rat tuna tw*t


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spirited said:


> :laugh:


This may come out ..dirty.. but... is it just me that wonders how much damage it will cause to his.. err... when he cracks an involuntary morning fat? :001_huh:Singing:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OK, I searched high and low in the tuna aisle at the local Safeway grocery. Of all the different ones, and there were many, there was only ONE kind that said responsibly caught.   And it was the store brand, which I usually don't buy. There is a 'responsibly caught' symbol and it says 'School caught - FAD free, a more responsible way of fishing'. Chunk light Tuna (in water) Skipjack.

Chicken of the Sea, StarKist and all the other major brands did not have the symbol. I must have spent 15 - 20 minutes looking at tuna can labels.  
There was no tuna in olive oil carrying the symbol either. :thumbdown:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> OK, I searched high and low in the tuna aisle at the local Safeway grocery. Of all the different ones,
> and there were many, there was only ONE kind that said responsibly caught.
> And it was the store brand, which I usually don't buy. There is a 'responsibly caught' symbol and it says
> 'School caught - FAD free, a more responsible way of fishing'. Chunk light Tuna (in water) Skipjack.
> ...


talk to the grocery-manager - not the store Mgr, the one in charge of ordering canned foods.
S/he may be entirely unaware that consumers *want* troll-caught tuna... it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> talk to the grocery-manager - not the store Mgr, the one in charge of ordering canned foods.
> S/he may be entirely unaware that consumers *want* troll-caught tuna... it never hurts to ask.


Friggin Safeway? A national chain? *Their* brand was the only one. And wtf is FAD. Responsibly caught could mean anything.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> ... wtf is FAD. Responsibly caught could mean anything.


*F*ish *A*ggregating *D*evice = FAD.

http://www.pewenvironment.org/news-room/other-resources/fad-free-tuna-85899381179

http://bittman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/02/fad-free-tuna-comes-to-safeway-affordably/

Defining FAD-free tuna - International Seafood Sustainability Foundation

QUOTE,
_"A catch that is truly FAD-free, will have an average bycatch rate that is less than 1%."_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Re-posted from Cat Chat, as I was advised it really should be in the tuna thread too 



> I just asked D to open tin of tuna coz I really fancied a tuna sandwich, and the stupid tin opener just refuses to work for me.....
> 
> I heard him in the kitchen, then heard him go outside, and come back in (he went to get his book out of the summerhouse), then he came and sat down on the sofa...
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> * I want* trolls caught


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leashedForLife*
> 
> "I want trolls caught"
> ...


U manipulative lil EDITOR, U... i did *not* write that. :nono: For shame!

Keep it up, we'll have Ur keyboard frozen by malicious software... :devil:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, since I read this thread, I had a craving for tuna. :drool: So after opening a can and going to the refrigerator, a move I should have not made, I was started by a sound from behind me, turned around to see what had happened, and saw one of the cats on the table who had knocked my can of tuna off the table and onto the floor where two other cats and five dogs were busy eating and licking it up. 

After taking the can from them (I don't want them to cut their tongues or lips), I pretended to feel sad during their humble feast of tuna and a little bit afterwards, when I left all of them outside. With that devilish laugh of mine, I made it back to the cupboard, opened another can and saw seven, furry faces looking through the window, so I turned around and at my one door, saw my little dog Rusty looking in. When he saw me look at him, he barked, calling the rest of the "Fur Gang" to convene at the door. 

I said "No chance, guys!" and ate my tuna from the can. Since then, they haven't forgiven me for "holding out on them." :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Seven furry faces??

And you _ignored_ them?

You have a heart of stone - a heart of pure _granite _:lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this thread has gone loona tuna

i love the mix of serious and outrageously funny.

sorry i havent got any sublime recipies though as ive gone off it hot
so i only have the good old fashioned tuna /mayo sandwich now
oh you can beat a proper tuna steak if the price is right , tastes nothing like tinned.
respect to the tuna

if anyone s intrested i wrote a poem in general about the fish plight , its in the pf writers thread by Jetsmum


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Seven furry faces??
> 
> And you _ignored_ them?
> 
> You have a heart of stone - a heart of pure _granite _:lol:


*Hey, they didn't even save me a bit or a lick from the first can! :lol: *


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> This may come out ..dirty.. but... is it just me that wonders how much damage it will cause to his.. err... when he cracks an involuntary morning fat? :001_huh:Singing:


lmao
hahahahahah :laugh:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> if anyone s interested, i wrote a poem in general about the fish plight, its in the PF writers thread,
> [started] by Jetsmum.


Link! Link! :thumbup: I'll go find it.
.
.
.
.

....:huh: i went looking, hun, & i can't find it!  What subforum? I checked Gen Chat.
It's not in "games", is it?... 

Found it!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/246858-pf-writers-group-anyone.html

POEM: 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063062318-post371.html


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

we do have to remember and consider the fact that even though its packed in a very small tin ironically ,its actually a very big fish and therefore more likely to be heavily toxic due to polloutants like mercury which stays in the body and therefore stays in our body also, which is why they advise lower comsumption of all larger fish, sad but true this is not the death of the tuna thread just a more informed choice
long live the tuna thread


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I've certainly learned a lot.  But I haven't had any tuna today after all.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> I've certainly learned a lot.


Always a good thing. :yesnod:


Toby Tyler said:


> But I haven't had any tuna today, after all.


i did. :thumbup:


----------



## CoolDog (Oct 24, 2012)

I finally had a tuna salad sandwich today at the hospital. I know whoever made the tuna salad, knew how to make it, because it was delicious!  Hopefully I will find out soon who made that tuna salad because she -possibly a "he"- added some seasonings that I can't even think what they were!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi TT, THOUGHT OF YOU WHEN I SEEN THIS


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

You are _seriously_ not going to believe this! I am logging on after making a tuna sandwich with potato chips. I even put some crisps inside the sandwich.  Don't think I've had tuna for a few weeks, now this thread pops up. :001_tongue:

Of course the cats got first dibs on the tuna. We split a tin.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> hi TT, THOUGHT OF YOU WHEN I SEEN THIS


Lol, that's cute and brilliant!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I really don't like tuna. I have been watching Wicked Tuna on the documentary channels where they go out and catch it and bring it in. I always feel a sense of sadness when the harpoon goes in.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

I got tuna for lunch - with salad cream :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

I so want a tuna pasta bake right about now...
:crying:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> I so want a tuna pasta bake right about now...
> :crying:


Me too!...


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just had my tuna salad wraps for tea!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

button50 said:


> Just had my tuna salad wraps for tea!


Pizza here...i'm a little jealous right about now...


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Pizza here...i'm a little jealous right about now...


It was good...Big slab of carrot cake for pud too. I am at work though so not total jealousy!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

a little tuna goes a long way, sardines ,mackerel too, brown rice a few herbs spices mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

A little?

I have a tin lol

I do miss the tuna in oil though


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I do miss the tuna in oil though


Theres always a feast day right around the corner though...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

On a hot summer's evening you just can't beat Tuna and Pineapple.:001_smile:

(Tuna in oil that is. Not Tuna in brine because it just tastes so washed and bland)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Theres always a feast day right around the corner though...


What the hell is your ******* problem, with me


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> (Tuna in oil that is. Not Tuna in brine because it just tastes so washed and bland)


It really does!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It really does!


What does. :confused1:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tuna in oil makes me feel a bit tom and dick. Can only eat Tuna in spring water!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What the hell is your ******* problem, with me


Just supporting you in you quest for weight loss, same as you have with ginge...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaros said:


> What does. :confused1:


Thursday


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> What does. :confused1:


Tuna in brine tastes washed and bland



jon bda said:


> Just supporting you in you quest for weight loss, same as you have with ginge...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Thursday


And I thought it was Tuesday? :confused1:



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tuna in brine tastes washed and bland


:huh:Now just wait a bleedin' minute I posted those very same words!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaros said:


> And I thought it was Tuesday? :confused1:
> 
> :huh:Now just wait a bleedin' minute I posted those very same words!


Perhaps i slept in longer than i thought?  Oh, and sue for copyright...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> And I thought it was Tuesday? :confused1:
> 
> :huh:Now just wait a bleedin' minute I posted those very same words!


And I'm agreeing with you!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hey dont start messin with my head  is it tuesday or thursday , seriously you almost got me ,it s just another manic monday


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> it s just another manic monday


[youtube_browser]lAZgLcK5LzI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Had Tuna (with Mayo and Black Pepper) in Tiger Rolls for my dinner. Didn't fancy curry for some reason today (normally love the stuff).


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

button50 said:


> Tuna in oil makes me feel a bit tom and dick.


Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna? : And what happened to _Harry???_:lol:

Tink, if it's olive oil it's GOOD for you, go for it even if you are 'fasting'. :thumbup1:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna? : And what happened to _Harry???_:lol:
> 
> Tink, if it's olive oil it's GOOD for you, go for it even if you are 'fasting'. :thumbup1:


Usually it's in sunflower oil in my supermarket; which is ewwwww. I prefer it in brine or spring water.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna? : And what happened to _Harry???_:lol:
> 
> Tink, if it's olive oil it's GOOD for you, go for it even if you are 'fasting'. :thumbup1:


Its rhyming slang for "sick" sorry have a few londoners in my family. So if your not feeling well you can say "im feeling a bit Tom and Dick".

Its normally sunflower oil in tins of tuna...GROSS!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna?


It's rhyming slang mate. Tom and Dick = Sick



Toby Tyler said:


> Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna?


It's still rhyming slang mate. Tom and Dick = Sick


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

:idea:*Then why not just say SICK?*

Whataya think every Tom Dick and Harry knows what you Londoners are spoze ta mean when y'all talk in rhymes?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

there s a good tuna two in the stunning music thread


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> there s a good tuna two in the stunning music thread


What?  Am I losing my mind or sumthin'? Or have I already lost it :blush:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

chichi said:


> Had Tuna (with Mayo and Black Pepper) in Tiger Rolls for my dinner. Didn't fancy *curry *for some reason today (normally love the stuff).


Well, would you Adam and Eve it! We had a Ruby Murray here!!!

Night night me old china!

I'm off up the apples and pears.....l


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> :idea:*Then why not just say SICK?*
> 
> Whataya think every Tom Dick and Harry knows what you Londoners are spoze ta mean when y'all talk in rhymes?


Alright alright dont get your Adam and the Ants in a twist!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Who the hell are Tom and Dick and what do they have to do with tuna? : And what happened to _Harry???_:lol:
> 
> Tink, if it's olive oil it's GOOD for you, go for it even if you are 'fasting'. :thumbup1:


It's in sunflower oil sadly

I hate olive oil


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you hear about the bad tuna?

He was rotten to the albacore.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Did you hear about the bad tuna?
> 
> He was rotten to the albacore.


What do you call a Tuna fish with two eyes?

Tuna Fiish


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> :idea:*Then why not just say SICK?*
> 
> Whataya think every Tom Dick and Harry knows what you Londoners are spoze ta mean when y'all talk in rhymes?


Will you 'ave a butchers at that!

TT finks we is all rabbiting cobblers!

We've bin rabbiting like this for donkeys and she comes along and feasts her mince pies. She cant Adam & Eve it, an' _we_ get it in the Gregory 

All ya gotta do is use yer loaf TT - no need to pull ya barnett out!

Well now this thread is brown bread, I'll get me weasel... :lol:

(sorry, my family are cockneys  )


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

button50 said:


> What do you call a Tuna fish with two eyes?
> 
> Tuna Fiish


What do you call a couple of wookie stoners at an American rock band concert?

2 in a Phish :tongue:

I can't believe I came up with that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> (sorry, my family are cockneys  )


Singalong?

[youtube_browser]ZAMQc3C7nos[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Singalong?
> 
> [youtube_browser]ZAMQc3C7nos[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


No we are NOT singing along to _Eye of the Tiger _ Why'd ya have to go and pick THAT one?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]ZAMQc3C7nos[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


^
This still has me pmsl, cats are convinced I've lost my mind. :crazy:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Singalong?
> 
> [youtube_browser]ZAMQc3C7nos[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


You been round me nans every christmas since I've been born aint ya???  :lol:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Funny video! :lol:

I had a tuna sandwich at one of the concession stands here at Kings Dominion. Needless to say, it tasted like [email protected], so I had to order something else. 

I think this puts me off tuna for a long time.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I hate olive oil


Of course. Entry #24 987 in Tinks' list of "Things I Hate" (Disabled people in wheelcairs comes in at #24 985 and ginger haired people at #24 986)

Tinks' List of Things she Likes:
1. Trollin' 
2. Hatin'
3. E-numbers


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Of course. Entry #24 987 in Tinks' list of "Things I Hate" (Disabled people in wheelcairs comes in at #24 985 and ginger haired people at #24 986)
> 
> Tinks' List of Things she Likes:
> 1. Trollin'
> ...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


>


...and #4 of 4..................................... the rolly eye smiley.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> ...and #4 of 4..................................... the rolly eye smiley.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Whaaaaaat? Now a stare down? :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Whaaaaaat? Now a stare down? :eek6:


Its hard when both your eyes don't point the same way...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Its hard when both your eyes don't point the same way...


Ya'd rather have a stare down with this then eh? :crazy:
:yikes::yikes::yikes:....​


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ya'd rather have a stare down with this then eh? :crazy:
> :yikes::yikes::yikes:....​


Lookin' at me, lookin' at the Coke machine?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Its hard when both your eyes don't point the same way...


Aye! But the real beauty is, you can sit in the cinema and watch the movie and keep an eye on the canoodling couple three rows to your farthest right and not miss any of the action at all! :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Aye! But the real beauty is, you can sit in the cinema and watch the movie and keep an eye on the canoodling couple three rows to your farthest right and not miss any of the action at all! :001_smile:


Not if you have no interest in 'the dirty stuff' whatsoever you will not!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Nuttin wrong with peripheral vision. Comes in handy at times. :crazy:

Don't flounder's eyes migrate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Such a cute face...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Not if you have no interest in 'the dirty stuff' whatsoever you will not!!!


But if your eyes are north north west and south south east then surely you wouldn't have a choice.

Interest or no interest. :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Zaros said:


> But if your eyes are north north west and south south east then surely you wouldn't have a choice.
> 
> Interest or no interest. :sneaky2:


This is one flounder with no interest...at all!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Zaros said:


> But if your eyes are north north west and south south east then surely you wouldn't have a choice.
> 
> Interest or no interest. :sneaky2:


That don't mean ya gotta like it :eek6:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Such a cute face...


A face only a mother could love....

http://www.funnyandhappy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/The-largest-in-the-world-flounder.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> A face only a mother could love....
> 
> http://www.funnyandhappy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/The-largest-in-the-world-flounder.jpg


Needs a diet...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^^^this and this>


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> ^^^^^this and this>


What on earth is that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> ^^^^^this and this>


I raise you a...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

button50 said:


> What on earth is that?


The flounders better half!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

its a newish discovered fruit bat so cute


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I raise you a...


Now thats cute is it a sloth?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> its a newish discovered fruit bat so cute


Cute but looks like it should be in a sci-fi film


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's what Charlie Tuna has to say about that! 

1973 Star-Kist Tuna with Charlie commercial - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

it aint tuna but its close
pucker up fish face!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my mum makes this amazing tuna and pasta salad thing
with pasta tuna sweetcorn and cucumber with a dressing
nom nom nom
now I want some lol,


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

button50 said:


> Now thats cute is it a sloth?


Yup!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! message too short!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> my mum makes this amazing tuna and pasta salad thing
> with pasta tuna sweetcorn and cucumber with a dressing
> nom nom nom
> now I want some lol,


Don't forget the bechamel sauce or it will be ruined!!!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Yup!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! message too short!!!


Feeling very much like a sloth tonight at work...Oh well 35mins to go!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i might have a saucey supper ,i have some pasta and a tub of carbornara sauce , i do have tuna and sweet peppers not sure ,..tuna with carbonara?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

button50 said:


> Feeling very much like a sloth tonight at work...Oh well 35mins to go!!


Massage?

http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/cutest-kitten-gifs-massage.gif

Doesn't work when i link to it...post seems wierd!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> i might have a saucey supper ,i have some pasta and a tub of carbornara sauce , i do have tuna and sweet peppers not sure ,..tuna with carbonara?


Yum 

Love sweet peppers, green chilli peppers are on my next shopping list


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Massage?


^^^^i hate it when words dont look like they sound^


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> it aint tuna but its close
> pucker up fish face!


Even that face looks like someone I know!  Wait a minute, that looks like me after...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do you think we need to be tested for safe levels of heavy metals , mercury , plutionum, :confused1: i used to eat tuna at least twice a week now , once in a blue moon


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> do you think we need to be tested for safe levels of heavy metals , mercury , plutionum, :confused1: i used to eat tuna at least twice a week now , once in a blue moon


Almost every day for me, twice a day sometimes :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Even that face looks like someone I know!  Wait a minute, that looks like me after...


could be your new avatar , the fish lips are proper creepy, like something outta a marilyn manson video:scared:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i very rarely eat tuna, much prefer salmon or prawns


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> twice a daw sometimes :thumbsup:


Twice a daw?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Wait a minute, that looks like me after...


Just when you thought it was safe to skinny dip....:scared:

Testicle-eating fish on the loose in Sweden prompts warning to keep trunks on | Metro News


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Twice a daw?


Digital audio workstation???


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Twice a daw?


Day.......


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Twice a daw?


tinks has gone alll yankee on us , well it is TT 'S thread


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

button50 said:


> Digital audio workstation???


hi button ,sorry for asking but im nosey , is you male or female


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi button ,sorry for asking but im nosey , is you male or female


Female... my names Laura :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

pleased to meet you


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Proper ninja keyboard skills there...hope the mice didn't have to type too fast...


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> pleased to meet you


You too Moggiemum


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

shoulda guessed with a name like button , maybe i was thinking benjamin button

anyway here s one for the tuna lovers


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> shoulda guessed with a name like button , maybe i was thinking benjamin button
> 
> anyway here s one for the tuna lovers


Wow thats a beast...Would make a big old sandwich though!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Tonight it's prawns for me. Went to the Asian market today and they had 6 different kinds of prawns. Got a pound of huge ones with the heads still on. Wonder what I'll cook up. 

Also got frozen quail, frog legs, mackerel, rabbit, chicken hearts, chicken liver and fresh pork kidney :arf: All for the cats. :eek6: 

I saw every kind of fresh/frozen/canned fish imaginable. Some I have never heard of nor could I pronounce. Do ya think there was one dang can of tuna??? :


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

shoulda guessed with a name like button , maybe i was thinking benjamin button

anyway here s one for the tuna lovers
just when you think you got the computer skills licked :scared:,,,,phew .. what have i missed


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Tonight it's prawns for me. Went to the Asian market today and they had 6 different kinds of prawns. Got a pound of huge ones with the heads still on. Wonder what I'll cook up.
> 
> *Also got frozen quail, frog legs, mackerel, rabbit, chicken hearts, chicken liver and fresh pork *kidney :arf: All for the cats. :eek6:
> 
> I saw every kind of fresh/frozen/canned fish imaginable. Some I have never heard of nor could I pronounce. Do ya think there was one dang can of tuna??? :


admit it, the bolded bit is for you and the prawns are for the cats


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I was thinking cute as a button.  

Is it sangria o'clock already?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

TT chicken livers are delicious sauted , bit o white wine ,butter served with brown rice, once the cats ave gone to bed


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> admit it, the bolded bit is for you and the prawns are for the cats


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :arf: Nope, it's all theirs. No way would I touch any of it. YUCK! Making it into cat food makes me gag.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thats awfall thats my best gag


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :arf: Nope, it's all theirs. No way would I touch any of it. YUCK! Making it into cat food makes me gag.


my mum often eats the offal I get for the cats lol they only really get it as treats as I use premade raw, butt whenever I get liver I have to get extra for her


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> TT chicken livers are delicious sauted ,


 offal = awful :nonod:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> offal = awful :nonod:


ohhh livers are nothing my friend eats sheep brain curry!
and the stuff they have in my halal butchers are quite gross
I hate any type of offal


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> offal = awful :nonod:


awfall=offal =i spelt it in american for you i think


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't understand why anyone would want to eat an organ that has filtered all the nasty stuff out of another creatures urine..... :nonod:

Even the Munchkins don't like liver!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to eat an organ that has filtered all the nasty stuff out of another creatures urine..... :nonod:
> 
> Even the Munchkins don't like liver!


isn't it kidneys that filters urine?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> isn't it kidneys that filters urine?


Yes - you are right!

The liver cleans the bood! So its still filtering crap that is excreted though your wee or your poo!

I dont want to eat _any_ filter that catches nasty stuff! :scared:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

theres many things I wouldn't wanna eat, black pudding knocks me sick, never had it, but the thought of it is gross


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> theres many things I wouldn't wanna eat, black pudding knocks me sick, never had it, but the thought of it is gross


Spooky - I just said to D, if someone told me I had to eat a plate of liver and black pudding or be a vegetarian forever, I would choose to be a veggie!

Disgusting stuff!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Spooky - I just said to D, if someone told me I had to eat a plate of liver and black pudding or be a vegetarian forever, I would choose to be a veggie!
> 
> Disgusting stuff!


Can't beat some nice liver in a good onion gravy!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I love black pudding as long as it doesn't have barley in it.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Can't beat some nice liver in a good onion gravy!!!


I love liver :drool:, want it now...Oh well my salami roll will have to do!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

button50 said:


> I love liver :drool:, want it now...Oh well my salami roll will have to do!


Still in work?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Still in work?


Yep i do love my evenings spent in the office...Far too much fun for me!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm assuming something having to do with blood is what makes black pudding black? :yikes:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm assuming something having to do with blood is what makes black pudding black? :yikes:


I believe it is congealed blood


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm assuming something having to do with blood is what makes black pudding black? :yikes:


[youtube_browser]-5MSR4RubtU[/youtube_browser]

And don't forget white pudding!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

:shocked: I'm scared to watch it. :scared: And I'm afraid I shall pass on the blood Jello. :yikes:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I also don't wanna watch that video lol
we humans eat some weird things 
not that I have ever ate black or white puddings, or offal, but generally


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Black pudding - white pudding - whhhhhyyyyyyy????? :cryin:

I cant begin to tell you how much I am shuddering right now!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Black pudding - white pudding - whhhhhyyyyyyy????? :cryin:
> 
> I cant begin to tell you how much I am shuddering right now!


When I portion out the offal - especially the kidney - I cringe. It's offal :laugh:  This market sells pork bung, pork uterus, brains, cow and pig tongues, whole fresh duck with beak, feet and tails of things, etc. .

I can't eat anything related to organ meat. :thumbdown:


----------

